# Cswip 3.2-1



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 فبراير 2018)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ic7ft1vp4k9fxko/CSWIP+3.2-1.pdf


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (2 مارس 2018)

بارك الله بك دائما متألق


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (21 أبريل 2018)

فضلا وليس أمرا هل في الإمكان تنزيل موضوع cswip 3-1وهو يعتبر المستوى الثاني في هذا التخويل المهم مع طريقة الإختبار وعددها ونوعية الأسئلة مع تقديري واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم


----------

